# Really need help with layout of farm, barn placement, link to drawing!



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, that's thorough. I'm not going to solve your problem, but will put my view in:

In the long run all these things will be more important to you than being able to see your horses out of your window:

Ease of maintenance
Ease of access and egress
Eliminating any 'redundant areas' caused by weather, footing, or other

Any compromises you make on practical layout in order to achieve aesthetics you will be regretting in the long term because these are the things that will lead to longer time spent on maintenance, repairs or jobs.

It sounds to me that you have a fabulous well thought out plan, and once you commit you will be happy with the result. Very exciting!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Barn door should face south. The north wall will block those cold winds. A wash rack inside the barn is a waste of space and you have to add a floor drain. Horses should rarely be bathed as it removes protective skin bacteria. A spigot on the outside and a hose works just as well, not fancy but functional. You will find that your horses prefer being outside, out in the open. They will seek out whatever shade the barn offers in hot weather and prefer to bum up against a wall to watch out for predators. To me, stalls are nice to have at times but they also entail more work.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I would not put the run in on the north side. That will get a lot of winter rain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The over hangs seem like a nice idea but when a horse gets an itchy bum from mosquitoes biting under it's tail, the posts had better be the size of telephone poles and sunk 6' into the ground or tied in to cement posts or it won't be long before the edge of the roof starts sagging because of a post moving. My barn is a two stall barn with generous stalls. The horses can move from one to the other as each has it's own exit into the pasture and in between. As soon as the worst of bug season is over they rarely go in there, preferring instead to seek shade in a thick stand of trees. Horses have a millennia old sense to keep an eye out for the enemy and prefer to not be in the confines of a stall, which to them is a trap.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you thought to contact the Ag section of your county?
They would probably have the best suggestions for your layout with the space constraints you are dealing with.

I have a drainage field...nothing goes over it over human weight, period.
Crush or disturb a pipe and you are talking mega-$$$$ to fix and re-do the field.

As for me... I would want the winds to come through the aisle-way in summer to cool and help the fly population from annoying the horses. You are talking about a barn with windows and closures in abundance... close a door or window in winter to stop the cold and wet conditions from entering the barn & stall areas.

Pictures please when you finish...it sounds wonderful what you are planning...

_ETA: is your "drain-field" just a rain-water catch basin area? Or is this a septic drain-field?
If a rain-water catch basin, use it for pasture space. Even if it has water in it the horses will maneuver around through or use it for splashing, playing and a drink when they want. 
Septic...no excess weight of a horse/pony should be on it.
_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the barn is place NS, a closed door on the north end blocks the cold winter winds. In summer, if both ends are left open, heat rises and will come up the hill and thro the barn, creating a breeze thro it.


----------



## tpup (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The septic field is a drainfield. The entire lot is sloped, so it's a conventional drainfield. The pipes will be buried deep. We still aren't sure about having part of the drainfield in the paddock. The two places I've boarded have horses over PART of the drainfield and none have had issues. It's about 60/40 in this area with majority using drainfield areas for paddock. There is a reserve drainfield area at the lowest part of the lot. No pipes in there - it's just designated as a good area IF the top drainfield were to fail.

We did have the Ag guy out. He was very helpful for the grasses, plants, trees on the lot...helpful with how to fertilize and lime the lot, slope and grading but not a horse person so not helpful with which way to face the barn.

My thought as one poster said, was that in winter, the "mountain" facing (NW facing) barn aisle doors would be closed anyway.

About stalling, we do 24/7 turnout in spring and fall. On the hottest summer days they are in during the day, out at night. In the coldest part of winter, it's opposite. My horses love their 12/12 turnout and are happiest this way especially on the hot summer days - they enjoy coming in during the afternoon to get away from the flies and hottest part of day. Also happy 24/7 in mild seasons too.


----------

